# 1 gallon planted fishbowl



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Is this a feasable idea? Also, are the steps for making such a fishbowl different that those for say, my 29 gallon thaat I just did? I want to do this for my betta Eric whom DEMANDS that bowl...:shock:


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

The main difference is going to be the frequency of water changes other than that it should pretty much be the same except obviously on a much smaller scale.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the fast response!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Frequent water changes will be necessary but how are you going to keep it heated?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

For a 1 gallon I would recommend for you to have minimal substrate and float all your plants.

Heating shouldn't be a problem. the usual 25w heater with an adjustable knob. fits well in a 1 gallon, be it a bowl or a tank. I have heated half gallons with 25w adjustable heaters, so it really isn't a problem.

Always test your heaters first with a reliable thermometer.

Many stem plants do great floating. guppy grass is one of my personal favorites. 

Water changes should not be a problem either. I've never seen traces of nitrates nitrite or ammonia in a healthy, well planted tank. especially since a betta's bioload is quite negligible. I do recommend that you start up the tank for a week or two before putting fish in to allow the plants to settle and adjust.

Plants will need lighting, a desklamp with a 6500k cfl will be perfect.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

dwarf hairgrass and make sure to trim the roots to limit their growth so u can get a carpet of grass and not use up valuable swimming space for your betta. maybe 1 or 2 other types of foreground or middleground plant but floating plants are a good idea too i bought 2 water lettuce plants a week ago for .50 cents each and have grown, theyve now i have 4


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I honestly won't bother with foreground and back ground if you are doing a tank that small. especially if it's your first time. 
I don't recommend dwarf hairgrass either, as they need a certain depth of substrate and decent lighting to actually spread and thrive. plus it isn't the best ammonia sink....

they also grow pretty tall for the scale of a 1 gallon


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

[quote=aokashi;1431651]

Heating shouldn't be a problem. the usual 25w heater with an adjustable knob. fits well in a 1 gallon, be it a bowl or a tank. I have heated half gallons with 25w adjustable heaters, so it really isn't a problem.

Always test your heaters first with a reliable thermometer.



That's good to know. I thought 25w would be too much for 1 gallon but that's why I love this forum. I learn something new all the time.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The 25 watts are much more reliable than the 10w ones that are designed for betta tanks... they're the ones you usually hear about overheating or under heating problems.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i've been using a 25 watt heater. the tank stays at 75*.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've got a 1 gallon planted right now, but all it has is a few red cherry shrimp. It was really easy, just do it the exact same as you would any other NPT or regular planted tank and either plant or float them. The only hard part about a bowl is getting good lighting for it. I still havent been able to figure out anything better than natural light since everything else I have has too many watts for it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I use one light over a couple different tanks :3


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That would be a great idea! 
All my other tanks already have their own lights, but this will be an excuse to buy more tanks and fish


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I.ve had it by a larger tank letting it get the ambient light from it...


----------

